# I Guess Hilton Head Island isn't for Everyone?



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2011)

We returned last Sunday from our first week long visit to Hilton Head Island. We visited for one night a few years ago, but we didn't get a feel for the island until our recent seven night stay.

Perhaps we are alone in this and I by no means intend to upset those who own at HHI or those that love the island, but it just doesn't seem like our kind of place.

A few notables:

It is DARK at night. The locals seem to love the lack of light and I am sure those that love HHI do also. However finding anything in the dark isn't easy.
Even with a GPS we were lost. Sure it would tell us to end at XYZ on the right, but there may not have been an entrance right where it said it was. What we were looking for was hidden behind trees and actually accessed from a road behind the business or restaurant.
I can't even begin to count the number of times we drove around squinting at small signs to find what we were looking for.
Bugs. Every night at dusk small insects would come out and BITE. These were not easy to see and were rather irritating. I know other places have these also but they were especially bad in HHI. One night in Harbour Town it was horrible. Perhaps it was also the time of year.
We stayed at Surfwatch and loved the resort. It is a rather compact resort but is set away from the ocean due to ordnances. We are not huge beach people, but loved the pools and used them pretty much every day. Though we could go just about anywhere and use the resort pools. We could have easily stayed at a non-beach resort and been happy.
You have to pay to go to Sea Pines? Five dollars? We already knew this, but I am not really sure what this fee is for.
It was a quick drive to Savannah. We love Savannah and went there for a day. We love the city tours, ate lunch at Lady and Sons and visited Bonaventure Cemetery for the third time. Also fairly quick access to Charleston where we also visited for a day and took a carriage tour.

Don't get me wrong, I can understand why HHI is popular with many families, especially in the summer, it just doesn't seem to be our cup of tea. On our drive back home we found ourselves saying that we probably wouldn't return any time soon. It seems that the action of Orlando and also our visits to the Atlantic coast of Florida are what we seem to love. Even with the added cost of airfare and rental cars, it seems that Florida will continue to be our main goto location.

I am sure the many reasons we found HHI not to our liking are the same reasons that others love the island.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 23, 2011)

If you're not beach folks then that is a big part of HHI allure for sure.  I must say I don't think we would love HHI as much if for some reason we couldn't get into the Grande Ocean.    

The GO is just perfectly located on a great beach and very close to the Sea Pines so that biking and walking throught the Preserves is very accessible and enjoyable. 

While the SurfWatch and Barony are certainly very nice resorts their locations IMHO is much less desirable then the GO and even the Monarch in my book because of the access to Sea Pines.

What we love about HHI is the OF units at the GO, biking and walking through Sea Pines and the shopping and dining at the various shops and restaurants.

You did enjoy something I have to do for my wife this year, which is to make it to Savannah.


----------



## davidn247 (Apr 23, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> If you're not beach folks then that is a big part of HHI allure for sure.  I must say I don't think we would love HHI as much if for some reason we couldn't get into the Grande Ocean.



Dioxide/Moxjo: Good to know (HI feedback and GO). Because kids+dad love the beach, but my wife needs the minimum of civilization (i.e. pool, mall, etc. like in Orlando/Florida coasts).

Question: when is it too hot to go to Florida beaches (vs. Hilton Island)? I can read the weather.com charts, but would like to understand (if July/August is not too hot). HHI is famous during summer months, is that because weather/temp are better than Florida?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> If you're not beach folks then that is a big part of HHI allure for sure.  I must say I don't think we would love HHI as much if for some reason we couldn't get into the Grande Ocean.



Don't get me wrong, we actually travel to Ocean Pointe once a year. So it isn't that we don't like beach locations, we just don't tend to lounge on the beach.

I think one of the issues for us may have been expectations. After reading on here for the past four years about HHI, I think our expectations were set unusually high and it just didn't live up to those high expectations.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 23, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> We returned last Sunday from our first week long visit to Hilton Head Island.



Wish we would've known you were there!  We were also there that week (left on Sunday also).  In fact, we had a small TUG get-together at the Wild Wing Cafe on Wednesday - would've loved to have met you!

I LOVE HHI but, I agree, it is not for everyone.




dioxide45 said:


> It is DARK at night. The locals seem to love the lack of light and I am sure those that love HHI do also. However finding anything in the dark isn't easy.



Yes, you are right - it is very dark and very hard to find things.  But like you said, that is one of the things that I love about the island.  We have learned to be back at the resort by dark when on foot or bike and to look for new places only during daylight hours.   




dioxide45 said:


> I can't even begin to count the number of times we drove around squinting at small signs to find what we were looking for.



Have done the same MANY times!





dioxide45 said:


> Bugs. Every night at dusk small insects would come out and BITE. These were not easy to see and were rather irritating. I know other places have these also but they were especially bad in HHI. One night in Harbour Town it was horrible. Perhaps it was also the time of year.



This was our first time visiting in the spring and I got eaten alive by the gnats, aka "no-see-ums"!  (I actually had over 30 bites!)  BTW, we were staying at the Harbortown Yacht Club so we were right on the harbor.  We have never had this problem in the summer or the winter so I looked on-line and found out that this is a BIG problem in SC in the spring & fall.  (Winter is too cold for these bugs, and summer is too hot!)  Also, they are naturally at their worst anywhere near the water.




dioxide45 said:


> We stayed at Surfwatch and loved the resort. It is a rather compact resort but is set away from the ocean due to ordnances. We are not huge beach people, but loved the pools and used them pretty much every day. Though we could go just about anywhere and use the resort pools. We could have easily stayed at a non-beach resort and been happy.



I love Surfwatch!  Like you, I am not a big beach person, although I do love to walk on the beach.




dioxide45 said:


> You have to pay to go to Sea Pines? Five dollars? We already knew this, but I am not really sure what this fee is for.



I agree that the fee is outrageous.  That's why we only go into Sea Pines when we are staying in that part of the island.   


BTW, did you drive through North Carolina on your way home on Sunday?  We JUST MISSED the tornado that ran along I95 and ravaged the Lumberton area.  We spent over an hour sitting on the highway while they cleared the road of debris.  We also saw the damage further up in Dunn area and had to wait on the highway again in the Wilson area (for clean up).


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2011)

davidn247 said:


> Dioxide/Moxjo: Good to know (HI feedback and GO). Because kids+dad love the beach, but my wife needs the minimum of civilization (i.e. pool, mall, etc. like in Orlando/Florida coasts).



With only a week at HHI we didn't get a lot of time to check out all the shopping options, but a friend staying with us did visit the mall. To them it was a disappointment. It sounded like it was a pretty empty place with only a few stores still open.

There are plenty of little strip plazas with small shops and apparel stores. Of course finding them behind all the trees is a challenge.


----------



## Steve (Apr 23, 2011)

Dioxide,

This truly is a matter of personal taste, or "different strokes for different folks".  It's nice that there are so many great places to vacation here in the USA.  We don't all have to like the same spot.  

Indeed, I love Hilton Head Island for many of the reasons that you do not like it.  I love the lush foliage and landscaping, the lack of big signs, and the quiet atmosphere.  It's so relaxing to me.

On the other hand, I strongly dislike highrise beach resorts such as Marriott's Oceana Palms, Chrystal Shores, and Beachplace Towers.  Many people love those resorts, but they do not appeal to me in the least.  I'd rather stay home than have to spend a week at one of those resorts.

My point:  there is no need for you, or me, or anyone else, to like the same resorts and same locations that others like.  Just because Hilton Head is very popular here on TUG doesn't mean you and your family need to like it.  I don't feel bad at all for not liking a lot of the Marriotts that others here seem to love.  Just find what you enjoy, and have fun vacationing!

Steve


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2011)

luv2vacation said:


> Wish we would've known you were there!  We were also there that week (left on Sunday also).  In fact, we had a small TUG get-together at the Wild Wing Cafe on Wednesday - would've loved to have met you!



It would have been great to meet up.

Though, don't get us started on Wild Wing Cafe. We had quite an adventure there. My wife isn't a big wing eater, so this place was more of a visit for me. We arrived around 4:00pm on Saturday and were quickly seated. Our order was taken fast enough. I ordered regular wings and my wife ordered the boneless. Forty-five minutes later they brought us silverware and some small plates in a basket. Guess this was for the bones? The plates were covered in water like they were fresh from a dishwasher and stuck between the plates was food that didn't get washed off, yuck.

Shortly after, our food arrived. We seemed to misunderstand what "virgin wings" meant. This means shriveled up and dry with no sauce. The term "virgin" quickly made sense, but since they had virgin, medium, and hot, we thought virgin meant they were meant for virgin wing eaters and had a mild sauce. The menu didn't indicate no sauce. We asked the waiter about when the food was delivered and he said the virgin wings is what people usually order for their kids, do we look like kids? Not sure why he didn't confirm with us that we wanted no sauce since we were clearly not kids.

Of course the dirty plates and the long wait had my wife at the end of her rope. Even though the manager came over and tried to make things better, we opted to leave and had a wonderful dinner at Carrabba's (even though a visit there earlier in the week wasn't so great). 



> BTW, did you drive through North Carolina on your way home on Sunday?  We JUST MISSED the tornado that ran along I95 and ravaged the Lumberton area.  We spent over an hour sitting on the highway while they cleared the road of debris.  We also saw the damage further up in Dunn area and had to wait on the highway again in the Wilson area (for clean up).



We actually drove back through South Carolina to Tennessee. Though we did hear about the violent storms in North Carolina. In fact on the Saturday night on our trip down there were a number of warnings for Spartanburg, SC where we were staying. Luckily we didn't have any problems there except for no AC in our room at the Courtyard hotel we were staying at :annoyed:. They ended up moving us after many complaints. They said they were sold out even though we could pull up rooms on Marriott.com and the parking lot was empty.


----------



## tiel (Apr 23, 2011)

We are not beach goers either, but we do love HHI, with our favorite resort being the Grand Ocean (possibly our favorite of all the Marriotts we've been to).  If you stay there, you are outside Sea Pines, but are given a free pass for the duration of your stay.  Since we don't own there, we have to rely on exchanges to get in, but we've been successful several times already and are hoping hoping hoping for early summer of 2012.

We fully agree about the darkness and the shielding of businesses from the road...the combination of these two features makes it impossible to find anything when you don't know where you're going!  Those features make it a beautiful community, though, and a desirable place to live...a quiet and not so blatantly commercial beach community.  The searching has become part of the adventure for us when we go there.  And, the more we go, the more able we are to find our way around.

We have never been there when there have been bugs, but now know to avoid the Spring.  We've been there a couple of times for Thanksgiving and have thoroughly enjoyed ourselves.  My niece especially likes the black Friday shopping...decent selection of stores on the island or just off, but not the huge crowds.  We're not shoppers either, so this is not important to us.

Sorry it wasn't for you, well, sorta...I mean, at least we won't be competing with you for a week there! :rofl:


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 23, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> It would have been great to meet up.
> 
> Though, don't get us started on Wild Wing Cafe. We had quite an adventure there. My wife isn't a big wing eater, so this place was more of a visit for me. We arrived around 4:00pm on Saturday and were quickly seated. Our order was taken fast enough. I ordered regular wings and my wife ordered the boneless. Forty-five minutes later they brought us silverware and some small plates in a basket. Guess this was for the bones? The plates were covered in water like they were fresh from a dishwasher and stuck between the plates was food that didn't get washed off, yuck.
> 
> ...



Wow, it sounds like your trip just didn't go that well. We had the opposite experience with the Wild Wing Cafe and considered that the best place for casual burger/wing in tshe area. we always stop there first thing as we arrive in HHI.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2011)

I wondered if you enjoyed your trip, thanks for posting your thoughts.  Isn't it great that even though HHI isn't your cup of tea, now you get to return to one of your favorites or try something else new next time?  After all, they do say that variety is the spice of life!

Thanks for the heads-up about the little biting things.  We've visited HHI in January, late May, June, September and October (so far) and have managed to miss those delights.  Here's hoping that good luck streak continues.

If your friends visited Shelter Cove Mall on the island then I can understand their disappointment.  I've read many stories in the island newspaper about how the economy has had a terrible effect on that one mall more than any other in the area.  For their next time, if they're planning a next time  , the Tanger outlets just off the island on 278 offer much more variety.  If I'm remembering correctly, the one section that they recently rebuilt should be open when we get there in June.  By the way, next trip we'll be with 28 other family members and many of us plan to do one of the haunted tours in Savannah one night.  Looking forward to that for the first time.

And finally, about how dark it is - that's one of the things we love but we've learned to search out new places during daylight.  I don't know how anyone can find anything for at least their first ten trips.  A few years ago while driving back from dinner one night we found a roosting spot for the egrets that I've never been able to find again.  (And now that I have good lighting accessories for my camera it's way up on the top of the list.)  It's not that it's small or hidden, either - the place is a stand of trees along the back side of a small pond at the intersection of two or three fairly major roads.  I think we were in a Marshland Road area but we've driven around out there probably five or six times since and the dang spot has vanished!

Welcome back, and happy planning for your next adventure.


----------



## foreverloves (Apr 24, 2011)

Sue, I agree with the Shelter Cove Mall, it was disappointing due to so many closed stores when we were there last year.

It must depend on time of year; I didn't have trouble with bugs (we were there in July).  The heat was brutal, but we went out in the morning and evenings mostly.  I have to say, our first visit to HHI made it clear to us that it would not be our last.  I love the little signs all around.  Having spent a lot of time at the Jersey and MD shores, I long for a little subtle signage.  There are also a lot of things around HHI to do, which I liked.

For me, I just returned from a trip to Branson (stayed at Willow Valley Lodge) and really wouldn't return there.  I know there are probably some that love Branson, but it wasn't for us. The resort was okay (good - not great) and it was kind of "off season" in Branson, but it still wasn't anything we'd return to.  For us, the shows were mostly unimpressive and campy, the Titanic exhibit was really well done, and we saw the lake, but I've seen lakes.  Not worth the drive for us.  But that's why it all depends...I'm sure there are many here who love Branson.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 24, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> . It seems that the action of Orlando and also our visits to the Atlantic coast of Florida are what we seem to love. Even with the added cost of airfare and rental cars, it seems that Florida will continue to be our main goto location.
> .



Whenever I hear of a person making a first trip to HH I tell them to take a good flashlight to read street signs at night.  I don't like this of HH either, and wouldn't feel safe walking at night in such darkness.

There's not a lot of 'action' at Ocean Pointe either IMO compared to BeachPlace where you can safely walk the area night and day with tons of interesting people.

My daughter is a shopaholic and loves outlet malls, but the main one in HH was torn down because of mold and was being rebuilt when we were there last Sept.  Her first trip to HH with me and was not impressed...she'd take Williamsburg MMC outlet malls anytime.  She also found a lot of the sales clerks in stores had attitude in HH.

We stayed in Sea Pines in a 3 BR VRBO private house rental, with private pool, and liked the house but don't know what the fuss is over Sea Pines.

The weather in early Sept was blisteringly hot and humid...I'd take the ocean breads at Ft Lauderdale anytime...and you don't need a car rental.


----------



## kjd (Apr 24, 2011)

A lot of these comments are what we experience when we go to HHI.  We own at Grand Ocean but usually stay at SurfWatch.  We go during the holidays when it gets dark at 4:30pm.  In spite of all of its warts HHI is a great place to spend some time.  Here are some of my observations that haven't been mentioned on this thread.

Shelter Cove--While it is true the shopping center is a disaster it's also a great place to stay.  Good location for just about anything.  Has an excellent playhouse there where we saw "Hello Dolly" last year.  If you are there when the playhouse is operating, check it out.

Golf--HHI has some excellent golf courses in the area.  More than you can play if you stay two or three weeks.  They are many signature courses at a reasonable green fee.  Marriott has some good discounts at some of them.

Driving--HHI really has only one major roadway that most people use to get anywhere.  Most islands have similar setups.  We would not consider going there in-season because of the traffic problems.  They are bad enough during the holidays. Speed limits appear to be optional. 

Bicycles--A big advantage if you go to HHI and like to bicycle.  Few places are as good.  You can rent them practically anywhere and you can go everywhere because of the bike paths all over the island.

Restaurants--While HHI has some national chains they also have an abundant number of excellent local restaurants.  You can go weeks without eating at a national chain restaurant.

All in all HHI is a great place but it's not for everyone.  I agree with the OP.  If it's not your cup of tea you're better off elsewhere.  By the way, Florida is great during the summer because people from the North complain that it's too hot.  They won't come here.  Please tell everyone about it.


----------



## terryfic (Apr 24, 2011)

We  have enjoyed HHI for thirty years and still marvel that the island has been able to retain the character of restrained lighting, neon signs, big box shopping and high rise hotels on the beach.  I guess that's why fantisy land exists in Orlando for those thar need it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> And finally, about how dark it is - that's one of the things we love but we've learned to search out new places during daylight.  I don't know how anyone can find anything for at least their first ten trips.  A few years ago while driving back from dinner one night we found a roosting spot for the egrets that I've never been able to find again.  (And now that I have good lighting accessories for my camera it's way up on the top of the list.)  It's not that it's small or hidden, either - the place is a stand of trees along the back side of a small pond at the intersection of two or three fairly major roads.  I think we were in a Marshland Road area but we've driven around out there probably five or six times since and the dang spot has vanished!
> 
> Welcome back, and happy planning for your next adventure.



Sue,

If you haven't seen this, I thought you would enjoy this:
The Joy of Birding in Sea Pines
At the end of the article is a recommendation for a Birding Guided Tour that's recommended by the Audubon Society.

Re the egret rookery, if you remember the name of the restaurant, that would help to narrow the locataion. If I had to guess, I would say it's near Marshland Road and Mathews Drive (see goole maps for picture).  Or perhaps
at the other end of Marshland Road, near the crosstown.

Richard


----------



## Whirl (Apr 24, 2011)

terryfic said:


> We  have enjoyed HHI for thirty years and still marvel that the island has been able to retain the character of restrained lighting, neon signs, big box shopping and high rise hotels on the beach.  I guess that's why fantisy land exists in Orlando for those thar need it.



That's why we like it, but we are not fanatics by any means, despite owning multiple weeks there and adding more recently ( we have only been 3 times in ~11 years of ownership). 

I understand the frustration finding things with everything hidden behind trees and tucked away in alcoves, but that is what keeps it feeling  low key and charming... we make it a discovery adventure. We will take the trade off.

Our nearest beach is Ocean City, MD, but it is just too commercial for us to bear for more than a weekend ( the kids love it, though). 

We prefer the caribbean or the Outer Banks  (as a drive-to location), but I think most HHI fans here on TUG, remember, are referring to favorite TIMESHARE locations AND within DRIVING DISTANCE.  The timeshares on the OBX are not as nice ( my opinion only) so we reserve that for when we are willing to spend what it takes to get a big beachfront house with full amenities...and florida requires airfare and rental car.... I can go to Hilton for just the cost of a maintenance fee ( or 2 or 3 if bringing friends and family, who can also DRIVE there) and be beachfront, have a couple fully equipped vilas, pools, pool bars and exactly what we are looking for.

So, I think there may be some biases built in to the love of Hilton Head as well.   I certainly understand why some would think it is nothing special. It just happens to work for us. Our resorts are nice where we own, the drive is manageable, the pools an beaches are fun for the kids, who are young and don't require much to entertain. That's all there is to it, for us. 

We can't always jet off to the caribbean and especially when the children were young, that was too hard.  It has been a great decision from the perspective of my family. We bought sight unseen due to many TUG folks' recommendations well before the children were born and have never regretted it. Thank you. But, you know, the children remember it fondly and look forward to returning, so something works for them, too!

 Then again, we get alot of alternate use out of our weeks ( rent, trade for points, occasionally exchange) which is also part of the appeal. 

If not limited to discussion of timeshare, then stated preferences would likely be quite different. That's just my theory.

Our decision was to use timeshares as a way to have more frequent, high quality family vacations. It limits are choices as times, but we can save for other non timeshare adventures, while not exactly slumming at Marriotts.

Sorry to ramble....
Whirl


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 24, 2011)

I love HHI. It is relaxing and laid back.  We are actually thinking of retiring there.  The only other resort location that has the same vibe for me is Newport Coast.  

It is NOT a vacation spot where you have tons of stuff to do wherever you look.  Instead it is a place that requires you to think about what you want to do, find a great place and enjoy.  

I just got back from Orlando (Cypress Harbour) and had a blast.  I absolutely love Orlando, but for very different reasons than those for HHI.  Orlando is a vacation spot.  HHI is a lifestyle.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a private community that does not receive public money for roads and other ammenities.  Residents have to pay yearly fees and they pass it on to visitors.  Some restaurants and boat rentals offer pass reimbursement.

From HiltonHeadLife.com forum
_Keep in mind that the money collected by Sea Pines is used to pay for road and bike path maintenance, security and other expenses of keeping the place beautiful and safe. It also pays for their excellent trolley system. They have a huge security force. You've also got the cost of maintaining the parks and their huge nature preserve. 

When you enter the gates of a plantation, you are driving on private roads and bike paths. Without the fee, the wear and tear of all those tourists would have to be paid for by the owners of the houses and villas inside the gates. 

It isn't cheap and it isn't fair for outside tourists to get a free ride. 

Most plantations are closed to tourists. You have to be a guest of an owner in Hilton Head Plantation, Wexford, Long Cove, Leamington and Port Royal Plantation to get into those. 

Be thankful that Sea Pines is open to tourists at such a nominal fee. 

Also be aware that if you enter Sea Pines on bikes from the beach, you are trespassing. You could get arrested if security figures out that you don't belong there. Same for Shipyard and Palmetto Dunes._


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 24, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sue,
> 
> If you haven't seen this, I thought you would enjoy this:
> The Joy of Birding in Sea Pines
> ...



We were staying at SurfWatch and went out to dinner that night at Boathouse II (which has since been re-named as Skull Creek Boathouse) on Squire Pope Road, but after dinner we went for a little drive and ended up on Marshland Road somewhere.  At some point, can't remember which road we were on, we came around a bend and there were hundreds of egrets roosting in the trees with one great blue heron strutting around the edge of the pond.  The lighting was perfect, the scene was perfect, my old camera was not.     I've looked on googlemaps to see if I can find it that way but no luck yet.  Eventually I'll get there again but for now I'm in no hurry.

And Richard, thanks for the fantastic new link!  You're the perfect Hilton Head Tourist Information TUGger - so far I've bookmarked links from you for the Stoney-Baynard ruins and tomb, the Sea Pines nature preserve, Fish Haul Creek Park that we found last January, and the Christmas Tour of my favorite house on the beach between Barony and SurfWatch.  Every link is very much appreciated.


----------



## Janette (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sitting on the balcony at Barony watching the sun come up and enjoying the sounds of the ocean. Hubby just left for a round of golf. There is not a better tranquilizer than a beach walk early in the morning. Hubby usually rides his bike while I walk. We are very glad that our personalities are such that we don't all like the same experiences. Sure is nice to travel 13 miles to vacation!


----------



## Steve A (Apr 25, 2011)

The GO is not in Sea Pines, but they gave you a week pass to use to go in and out or at least they did in February-March when were there. 

Dark it is, but we have been there seven times so we kind of know our way around. The visit to GO was the first time we have stayed other than at the Barony or the Monarch, the latter of which was looking a little peaked when we there in September 2010. They did give us an ocean front unit so no complaints.

I love seeing Sea Pines from a bike. I have a very intense job and I am old. I never feel quite as relaxed as when I am riding the bike paths in Sea Pines.

I started this thread on another website while I was in HHI a few months ago. http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/parent-cafe/1095398-hilton-head-island.html.


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 25, 2011)

I wish more people didn't like it...


----------



## 1950bing (Apr 25, 2011)

I drove through there once and wondered where everything was. It was all hidden and very hard to see the signs. Went on to GA. and had a great time.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve A said:


> The GO is not in Sea Pines, but they gave you a week pass to use to go in and out or at least they did in February-March when were there.
> 
> Dark it is, but we have been there seven times so we kind of know our way around. The visit to GO was the first time we have stayed other than at the Barony or the Monarch, the latter of which was looking a little peaked when we there in September 2010. They did give us an ocean front unit so no complaints.
> 
> ...



Aside from the wonderful ambience of the resort the proximity to Sea Pines is what makes GO and HHI so enjoyable for us. We also love leisurely riding bikes through the forest and also on the beach.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 25, 2011)

This is interesting to me.  We have a different perspective because we always used to go to Kiawah island & only started coming to Hilton Head to have more action/activities for our kids.  If you think Hilton Head is dark andquiet with no nightlife then you would hate Kiawah.  It is waaaay quieter and that's just how we like it!  Live and let live I guess.

tlwmkw


----------



## Ricci (Apr 26, 2011)

*Love it!*

Just got back from HH last week....stayed at Grand Ocean.  We go every year but this is the first time in April....and yes, the bugs were horrid!  Greg Russell (if you are a HH fan, you know who he is ) said the bugs only come out early morning and evening.  They disappear when it gets dark. 
We biked a total of 82 miles in Sea Pines.  Loved it!!!!!!  Great food, fantastic weather, and biking was the best!!!!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 26, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Aside from the wonderful ambience of the resort the proximity to Sea Pines is what makes GO and HHI so enjoyable for us. We also love leisurely riding bikes through the forest and also on the beach.





Speaking of bicycles, do the bicycles have to pay the $5 fee to get into Sea Pines, or is the charge exempt for bicycles?



.


----------



## NboroGirl (Apr 26, 2011)

We'll be going to Hilton Head for the first time in late September.  This post is eye opening for me; my expectations will be different now.  For one thing, I'll make sure to remember to pack the bug spray!

We like the beach but we will be staying at Heritage Club and expect to mostly golf (6 free rounds!) during our 5 day/4 night stay.  I'm hoping we'll find time to squeeze in a trip to Savannah as well.

I hate driving at night and now that I heard how dark it is and how hard it is to find stuff, I'll make sure I'm in by nightfall.   

thanks!


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Speaking of bicycles, do the bicycles have to pay the $5 fee to get into Sea Pines, or is the charge exempt for bicycles?



bicycles (whether on paths or coming in from the beach) are not exempt.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 26, 2011)

*biking in Sea Pines*

You are not allowed to bike into Sea Pines without a pass, which you get if you stay at Grande Ocean.  You can rent bikes inside of Sea Pines, which we have done many times if we are staying at Marriotts outside of Sea Pines.  We simply leave our rental bikes at the rental facility and drive our car to and from our resort.  Of course, you have to pay the $5 entry fee each day, but it's a small fee to pay to enjoy the best biking trails around.
Also you can ride on the beach and take one of the walking paths into Sea Pines.  No fee, but I'm sure it's frowned upon.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 26, 2011)

NboroGirl said:


> We'll be going to Hilton Head for the first time in late September.  This post is eye opening for me; my expectations will be different now.  For one thing, I'll make sure to remember to pack the bug spray!
> 
> We like the beach but we will be staying at Heritage Club and expect to mostly golf (6 free rounds!) during our 5 day/4 night stay.  I'm hoping we'll find time to squeeze in a trip to Savannah as well.
> 
> ...



A GPS comes in very handy whether you're driving at night or during the day.     Another thing I haven't seen mentioned about Hilton Head driving is the turn lanes, and how you have to pretty much know in advance where you'll be turning (especially when taking a left) because you have to get over into the turn lane.  If you don't know the cross street name until you come upon the intersection or turn, then you're already too late to take it.  That's where a GPS is worth its weight in gold!  There might be other areas where this is the norm but the Boston-area doesn't have this system and we were totally confused on our first HHI visit.  Between that and the low lighting and foliage along 278 blocking the buildings, I can't tell you how many times we overshot a turn and had to backtrack to get to where we wanted to go.  It still happens and we've been back every year sometimes two or three times!


----------



## Janette (Apr 26, 2011)

I live in the area and still have to back track at times. Bugs got me when we were at Surf Watch a couple of weeks ago. I always carry something for bites and consider them a small price for the joy I shared around the fire pits with family and friends.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Speaking of bicycles, do the bicycles have to pay the $5 fee to get into Sea Pines, or is the charge exempt for bicycles?



For clarification:

If you staying at the Marriott Grande Ocean as a guest or owner - you are issued a Sea Pines Guest Pass for your Auto in the welcoming packet upon check-in. 

If you want a Sea Pines Bicycle Guest Pass - you need to go to the Marriott Bike Rental Shop which is located in the garage level of one of the buildings (I don't remember the name of the building but the front desk will tell you).

There is no charge for the Sea Pines Auto Pass nor the Sea Pines Bicycle Pass and you don't have to pay the $5 fee to enter Sea Pines.

There are several bicycle rental shops within Sea Pines. A strategy that some use that don't have access to a Sea Pines Bicycle Pass - is to pay the $5 entry fee to go into Sea Pines and then rent the bicycles from one of the Sea Pines rental shops.


Richard


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 26, 2011)

We went there on our honeymoon (26 years ago), took the kids about a decade ago, and went back last year. All were very nice stays, but once a decade is about enough for me. I never found anything to love there.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 26, 2011)

tiel said:


> We have never been there when there have been bugs, but now know to avoid the Spring.



We ran into those terrors on Edisto Island 12 years ago. They came right through the window screens and no amount of bug spray was enough to keep us from being eaten alive.   

Sheila


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 26, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> We ran into those terrors on Edisto Island 12 years ago. They came right through the window screens and no amount of bug spray was enough to keep us from being eaten alive.
> 
> Sheila



The bugs were especially bad down at the Sea Salts Beverage Co (the bar at the Islands Edge pool) during happy hour. The happy hour wasn't so happy. Though the live entertainment was quite good.

Interestingly when we were at the bar the second night we were there we, the people sitting at the table next to us lived less than five miles from where we live. They were big Ohio State fans, us not so much. Interesting how it is such a small world. It seemed there were a lot of Ohioans in HHi the week we were there. They even had bumper stickers in the shops that read: O*HHI*O


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 26, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The bugs were especially bad down at the Sea Salts Beverage Co (the bar at the Islands Edge pool) during happy hour. The happy hour wasn't so happy. Though the live entertainment was quite good.
> 
> Interestingly when we were at the bar the second night we were there we, the people sitting at the table next to us lived less than five miles from where we live. They were big Ohio State fans, us not so much. Interesting how it is such a small world. It seemed there were a lot of Ohioans in HHi the week we were there. They even had bumper stickers in the shops that read: O*HHI*O



Yes, HHI is a big drive to location spot for us Ohioans.  About a 10-11 hour drive in one day or sometimes we break it up.  We always count all the Ohio license plates in the garage.


----------



## Serina (Apr 28, 2011)

aka Julie said:


> We always count all the Ohio license plates in the garage.



We do too, but we count them all over the island... 

For our family, we love HHI. From bike paths, to fabulous golf courses, yummy restaurants and lack of commercialism/tall signs - all things we love about it. It's true that things are hard to find in the dark, but once you've been there and  know that, you can prepare for it. With that said, that's a good point to pass along to first time visitors to HH.


----------



## abg1688 (Apr 29, 2011)

*How easy or difficult is it to exchange into GO?*

Hi all, I am a relatively new Marriott owner, and wonder whether it will be difficult to exchange my 2BR Aruba Surf Club gold season into GO for spring break or a week in the summer. Thanks!


----------



## ricoba (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never been there and probably never will go, but your take on what's not to like about a place was interesting and informative.  I think you put the "cons" of HHI in a very positive framework.


----------



## indyhorizons (Apr 29, 2011)

Ricci said:


> Just got back from HH last week....stayed at Grand Ocean.  We go every year but this is the first time in April....and yes, the bugs were horrid!  Greg Russell (if you are a HH fan, you know who he is ) said the bugs only come out early morning and evening.  They disappear when it gets dark.
> We biked a total of 82 miles in Sea Pines.  Loved it!!!!!!  Great food, fantastic weather, and biking was the best!!!!



Maybe they disappear in the dark, because like everyone else- they can't see to get where they are going.:rofl:


----------



## rsackett (Apr 29, 2011)

abg1688 said:


> Hi all, I am a relatively new Marriott owner, and wonder whether it will be difficult to exchange my 2BR Aruba Surf Club gold season into GO for spring break or a week in the summer. Thanks!



Grand Ocean in prime time is always a tough trade.  I would think you would have enough trade power. but others with Platinum weeks would get in before you.  It all depends on how many deposits there are that year.

Ray


----------



## CAROLW (Apr 29, 2011)

I have always gotten my trade (for a summer week on HHI), using the studio portion of my Aruba gold week...but the trade always comes through during flexchange time. We've traded into the Grande Ocean and Barony Beach. We drive, so waiting until a month or so before travel time is fine. Haven't been able to get a week at Oceanwatch using the studio, though.


----------



## Art (Apr 29, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> For clarification:
> 
> If you staying at the Marriott Grande Ocean as a guest or owner - you are issued a Sea Pines Guest Pass for your Auto in the welcoming packet upon check-in.
> 
> ...



As we found out,  the rental shop has a finite  supply of them. That  supply seems to be  controlled by  Sea Pines, or so it was explained to us. I think they come in batches of 150.

Hence, it is  wise  to get them sooner rather  than later. Also, as a matter  of courtesy to the other guests, turn them back into the  bike shop if you are  doing a one and done  ride.

Art


----------



## bobcat (Apr 29, 2011)

NboroGirl said:


> We'll be going to Hilton Head for the first time in late September.  This post is eye opening for me; my expectations will be different now.  For one thing, I'll make sure to remember to pack the bug spray!
> 
> We like the beach but we will be staying at Heritage Club and expect to mostly golf (6 free rounds!) during our 5 day/4 night stay.  I'm hoping we'll find time to squeeze in a trip to Savannah as well.
> 
> ...



Pick up a map of HH. Go around in the daytime and look for places. It will be easy to find then at night.. Enjoy.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 29, 2011)

We've been here all week and no problem with bugs at all.  Worst no-see-ems and mosquitoes we've ever seen was in the Bahamas- my hands got swollen from the no-see-ems it was so bad.  Beautiful weather except for rain yesterday.  There have been some jelly fish on the beach but they haven't bothered us at all.


----------



## kjd (Apr 30, 2011)

The Wal-Mart is located in a forest.  Much of the commercial property is accessible only by service roads with poor lighting.  We go there in Dec when it's dark by 4:30.  At least when there is DST it's less of a problem but things are still hard to find.


----------



## sandytoes (Apr 30, 2011)

We're on Hilton Head right now . .. staying at Marriott's Barony. I am with Big Matt . .  could move here is a heart beat if my roots were not so deep in my home town.  If you like face pace, excitement and lots of tacky tee shirt places this is not the place for you. 

To me Hilton Head is a lifestyle . . a very healthy life style place to visit or live. We always rent bikes for the week . . . the best way to see the island! You can ride for miles every day and see something different each time. The bike paths are terrific and endless. There is no need for gears on the bikes as everything is basically flat . . .no hills YEA!  For a change of pace the beach sand is packed hard so riding on the beach while smelling the ocean air and looking for shells . . . can't get any better in my book.

Kayaking, canoes, birdwatching, golf, tennis, smimming, being lazy it is all here. The resteraunts are great and numerous. As for shopping . . . never really been a vacation shopper when there are so many other fun things to do.

Dark at night . . . you soon learn to go out before dark  and besided with all the fun things there are to do during the day . . . who has energy to go out at night. Sitting in the hot tub or having a drink at the poolside cabana is 
a much better option.

I LOVE Hilton Head!!!!


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 30, 2011)

To me Hilton Head is a lifestyle . . a very healthy life style place to visit or live. We always rent bikes for the week . . . the best way to see the island! You can ride for miles every day and see something different each time. The bike paths are terrific and endless. There is no need for gears on the bikes as everything is basically flat . . .no hills YEA!  For a change of pace the beach sand is packed hard so riding on the beach while smelling the ocean air and looking for shells . . . 

I LOVE Hilton Head!!!![/QUOTE]

Sandytoes, We love HHI for all the same reasons.  We have a week at Grande Ocean for a few years and just recently purchased a second week at Barony.  I know the bike paths are phenominal around Grande Ocean any thoughts on how Barony compares for biking.

I purchased a garden unit due to the price I do not think this will bother me since I almost purchased a non Marriott just to get a second week on HHI.

Good to hear you had a great week.  HHI is one of our favorites.


----------



## sandytoes (Apr 30, 2011)

jd2601,

The bike path near Barony are go though different areas then near Sea Pines. At Sea Pines you are going though residential areas. Near Barony you still need to ride though a lot of pretty winding paths under canopies of live oaks over looking golf courses but at Barony, once you leave Port Royal it is to explore. There is a lot happening on this end. I love to just pick a direction and go, taking the path least traveled. At some point we come upon an interesting looking restaurant and usually stop for an out door lunch. This is a great way for learning the island and make it easier at night to find those hidden places.

If you are coming during peak times the "heel' area of the boot where Barony is located has beached that are way less crowded then done near the toe where Sea Pines it location. When we head for the beach we turn North and after a short distance it is not unusual not to see anyone in close proximity. WE usually walk up and around the heel. At time we are the only people on the beach in that area. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## Wolfpacker (Apr 30, 2011)

We were there in Surfwatch checking in on 4/15.  Our 10th visit there and own at GO and Monarch.  like many, we like the dark and all the trees.  For the OP, try Myrtle for mile after mile of cheap tee shirt stores, glitz and bling.  Actually though, the Oceanwatch resort is in a great, secluded location.  But its the fact the HHI is soooo dif from Myrtle that is its draw to us.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wolfpacker said:


> We were there in Surfwatch checking in on 4/15.  Our 10th visit there and own at GO and Monarch.  like many, we like the dark and all the trees.  For the OP, try Myrtle for mile after mile of cheap tee shirt stores, glitz and bling.  Actually though, the Oceanwatch resort is in a great, secluded location.  But its the fact the HHI is soooo dif from Myrtle that is its draw to us.



Agreed MB is night and day to HHI. As much as I love our Oceanwatch unit and the beachfront its on, we don't think much of the surrounding MB area.

Now HHI is much different because of the lighting and limited signage. And  the Sea Pines makes for a great nature preserve/beachfront location that maintains a small town feel. 

Maui will always be my family's favorite, but GO and HHI is a close second. I'll let everyone know if that changes after our next and fourth trip to the GO in August


----------



## laurac260 (May 1, 2011)

davidn247 said:


> Dioxide/Moxjo: Good to know (HI feedback and GO). Because kids+dad love the beach, but my wife needs the minimum of civilization (i.e. pool, mall, etc. like in Orlando/Florida coasts).
> 
> Question: when is it too hot to go to Florida beaches (vs. Hilton Island)? I can read the weather.com charts, but would like to understand (if July/August is not too hot). HHI is famous during summer months, is that because weather/temp are better than Florida?



I would say, its never "too hot" to go to a beach, but yes, Florida beaches (and florida in general), is much hotter in July/Aug, save for the panhandle.  When we lived in Tampa, we typically stayed indoors in the summer, unless we were at the pool/beach, and even then we did not go to the pool/beach between 11-2pm, the sun's just too intense.  

I personally don't find HHI that much hotter/humid than say, Cincinnati, where we live.  Yes, it is hotter, but here at home I'm typically in shorts/capris and tee-shirt.  In HHI we are mostly at the beach in bathing suits, or at the pool, in bathing suits, so to me I just don't see much of a difference.  Biking gets kind of hot, but there's so much shade that it's not a problem.  I am not a huge fan of extreme temps, which is why we no longer live in Buffalo OR Tampa.  HHI would be perfect for me all year round.


----------



## pwrshift (May 4, 2011)

Over the years I've been to Fort Lauderdale about 10 times in summer and have found the constant onshore ocean breezes quite refreshing compared to other parts of FL ... inland Orlando can be beastly with no breeze and high humidity.  Also, didn't find the off shore breezes on Gulf Coast as refreshing as Ft. Laud.  I would assume that Singer Island FL would be somewhat like Ft. Laud.

On the other hand, I find Hilton Head summer heat and humidity unbearable in summer ... same with Williamsburg, VA.  We rented a VRBO house in HH early Sept last year and it had a private pool -- but the 110 degree temps combined with humidity made the pool very refreshing - don't know what I would have done without the pool (which didn't need a heater).

I live in Toronto where the summers are really quite nice and winter isn't my fav time of year, but better than Buffalo!    I escape for 5 weeks to Fort Lauderdale mid Feb to March and don't miss that part of winter at all.




laurac260 said:


> I would say, its never "too hot" to go to a beach, but yes, Florida beaches (and florida in general), is much hotter in July/Aug, save for the panhandle. .


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 4, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> We rented a VRBO house in HH early Sept last year and it had a private pool -- but the 110 degree temps combined with humidity made the pool very refreshing - don't know what I would have done without the pool (which didn't need a heater).




Perhaps you went during a late summer heatwave? We go to HHi late Aug and early Sept, and we've never find it quite that hot. I do hear the early summer months are tough but Late Aug, Sept in our 4 trips have been very pleasant weather wise.

To us the fall gold season is perfect in HHI for us. We look forward to the day when my wife and I can spend multiple weeks in HHI in Sept.


----------



## downhill (May 5, 2011)

*Monarch*



Wolfpacker said:


> We were there in Surfwatch checking in on 4/15.  Our 10th visit there and own at GO and Monarch.  like many, we like the dark and all the trees.  For the OP, try Myrtle for mile after mile of cheap tee shirt stores, glitz and bling.  Actually though, the Oceanwatch resort is in a great, secluded location.  But its the fact the HHI is soooo dif from Myrtle that is its draw to us.



Have you stayed at Monarch recently? We have been at Palmeto Dunes (The Villages) for the past several Aprils but thought we would try a different spot in 2012.  Traded our Platinum ski week in Breckinridge and got  Monarch for the end of April ... was that a good trade?


----------



## sandytoes (May 5, 2011)

I love Monarch. The resort is smaller and so are the units then manu of the other Hilton Head Marriotts. But, it is the closest Marriott Resort to the beach, very quaint and within Sea Pines so you have access to some great bike trails. I think you did well. If you were going with another couple ot a large family this might not be the best. Going as a couple is perfect.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 6, 2011)

Location, location, location. I've never seen any unit interiors but it can't be beat for location within Sea Pines and on a great stretch of beach.


----------



## pedro47 (May 7, 2011)

downhill said:


> Have you stayed at Monarch recently? We have been at Palmeto Dunes (The Villages) for the past several Aprils but thought we would try a different spot in 2012.  Traded our Platinum ski week in Breckinridge and got  Monarch for the end of April ... was that a good trade?



Are the villas at Palmeto Dunes (The Villages) nice?  The Monarch villas are small but very nice and the walking area to the beach is very relaxing and give you that Caribbean feel.


----------



## downhill (May 7, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> Are the villas at Palmeto Dunes (The Villages) nice?  The Monarch villas are small but very nice and the walking area to the beach is very relaxing and give you that Caribbean feel.



 The Village has undergone extensive renovations in the units as well as the grounds. The townhouses have pleanty of space for 4 people and a couple of kids. They have a view of the golf course or the lagoon.  The other units are not as spacious, but the 2 bedroom is ok. The one bedroom is small, but might be ok for 2...would not consider the efficiency. The Village is an easy walk or bike ride to the beach. We have been able to trade a non Marriott week to get here in April for the past several years. While it is not up to Marriott standards we have enjoyed it here and have a request in for a week prior to our Monarch stay in April.

Looks like Monarch will be perfect for the 2 of us,  we bike and will enjoy the beach ...


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

We just spent 4 days in Hilton Head, my first time there.  I used my 800 Plus Points for 4 nights at Heritage Club.  That was not enough time to fairly review the location, and I'll admit we really didn't see much of the island, but I'm kind of with you, Dioxide45... I didn't see what all the fuss is about.

Since the main purpose of our visit was golf, I decided on the Heritage Club resort (I didn't have enough points to stay on the beach).  Heritage Club is small without many amenities, but the units were nice and roomy.  The lobby was being painted while we were there.  The pool area is small, but uncrowded. One of my favorite things to do on vacation is to go down to the hot tub at night for a relaxing soak.  But Heritage Club had what my brother said were cockroaches scurrying all around the pool area, including *on *the chaise lounges.    (My brother lives in VA so I figured he'd know, but my dentist, who goes to HHI almost every year and stayed at Heritage Club, called them something else - I forget what, but not roaches - and said they are bigger than cockroaches).  Well, they looked like cockroaches and I refused to go down at night.  We also saw a bat hanging upside-down on a railing in the pool area one night.

We did not seem to have any trouble finding our way around at night. We had our GPS system with us.  I found the signs in the Sea Pines area to be easy to read at night.  Then again, we didn't have far to go once we got off the highway.  

I did not notice bugs, but on the two days we golfed, the next day I noticed bug bites on my legs and I'm assuming I got them golfing.  We did see a family of bald eagles (and the nest, which was perched on top of a cell phone tower), so that was cool!

The weather was hot, but not unbearably so, when we were there (last week of September) - temps were around 87 during the day and 70 at night - but the humidity was really bad.  My brother from VA kept complaining about it.    I like hot and humid, so I wasn't bothered, except when I was golfing, when I never sweat so much in my life.  I'm talking drenching sweat... just-got-out-of-the-shower wet.  Yuck!  I can't imagine how bad it must be in the summer.

We golfed 2 days and spent a day in Savannah, (and a night doing a ghost tour in Savannah in a hearse!!) so we didn't see much of the island.  I would have loved to skip a golf day and rent a bike and gone biking... maybe next time if we go back.

Harbor Town didn't seem like anything special... just a bunch of specialty shops and a couple of restaurants.  It was pretty, though, and made for some nice photos.

Oyster Reef Golf Course was nice. It's located on the north side of the island and was about a 15-20 minute ride to get there.  The Shipyard courses were so-so.  They were crowded the day we were there and we were backed up quite a bit so we had to wait to tee off on almost every hole.  It smelled bad, too - not sure what it was but I think it was the smell of rotting grass clippings.

My husband said he liked Myrtle Beach better because he didn't like all the trees with the Spanish moss.  He said it made it seem gloomy.  I thought the trees were nice.  We both would like to return, for a full week though, and see the rest of the island.


----------



## EKniager (Oct 5, 2011)

We traded our Plat Aruba Surf Club lockoff studio for a 2-br at Harbour Club at Shelter Cove in March.  Our first reaction upon driving onto HHI was "So what."  12 hours later we were in love with the place.  We are not beach people but love hiking and biking and golfing.  Bluffton was a nice excursion as we visited the smallish "old town" section and discovered the fabulous Cottage restaurant.  It was so outstanding that we made a special trip to have breakfast there the next day.  We also enjoyed playing tourist and walking around Harbourtown one day.  Heck, any place is great the first time but the beauty and outdoor activities really appealed to us.  

Later in the week we made a trip to the beautiful Palmetto Cliffs and got a round in on the magnificent May River golf course (#3 ranked in SC).  Palmetto Dunes golf courses were running a 2 for 1 special so we got acquainted with the Jones and Hills courses there too.  During the evenings we enjoyed a number of above average restaurants.

Shelter Cove is hugely under rated in our view.  Looking out at the ocean and seeing blue for as far as the eye can see is nice... however, being treated to the changing colors of the marsh grasses on Broad Creek throughout the day is something else all together.  Wow!  The fact that we can drive there in 4 1/2 hours is an added bonus.  Mark us down as fans.  

BTW, did I mention we just bought a week there?


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 6, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> bicycles (whether on paths or coming in from the beach) are not exempt.



Neither are walkers/joggers.

True story:  About 15 years ago, my husband and brother-in-law decided to take us on a nature walk/picnic with our 1 year old daughter to St. Mary Lake inside Sea Pines Nature Preserves.  I'm not too keen on alligators or mosquitoes, but reluctantly agreed.  We parked at one of the Nature Preserve parking lots and hiked in what was supposed to be 20 minute walk with all of our picnic gear.  We ended up getting lost several times, and it took us an hour and a half to get there. The mosquitoes were eating my poor daughter alive, and I was pregnant with my second daughter, and very unhappy with my husband, who kept insisting that the posted wooded signs directing us to the lake were wrong.  We finally arrived at the lake, sweaty and miserable.  

Then, out of nowhere, a storm cloud popped up. And as we were sitting down, lamenting how our luck couldn't get any worse, a van drove up and parked.  Turns out that there was an access road that you could use to just drive in!  

My husband, realizing that he was already in hot water, offered to jog to the van and drive it in. But, of course, he got lost (because he wouldn't read the SIGNS) and when he finally exited, he was outside of SeaPines.  He jogged right on by.  The guard ordered him to stop but my husband, ever the renegade, hollered, "Shoot me if you need to, but I'm more scared of my pregnant wife."


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 6, 2011)

My first visit to HHI was on my honeymoon over 20 years ago.  It was April, and I fell in love with the island.  It was laid back with tons of outdoor things to do, such as biking, hiking, kayaking, swimming, body surfing, boating, etc.    

I love the darkness of the island because you can see the stars, and it helps the turtles not become confused.  I love the no neon sign and no highrise restrictions.  I love the wood signs and houses that blend in with the landscape.  I love the bike trails.  I love the Sea Pines trolley.  I love the miles and miles of flat beaches that are great for walking.  I love the harbors that give me access to tons of water sports.  I love the tennis courts. 

I don't love how overdeveloped it's become. I don't love the toll or the traffic or the chain restaurants.  I don't love the jelly fish. I especially don't love the sting rays that caused me the worst pain I've ever felt in my life.


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm still in HHI and had a lovely time this past week. The golf was great, the weather outstanding and not really very crowded. We stayed in SeaPines (in a private condo) for 5 days. We are now at Harbour Club for a couple days... and I'm not overly impressed.
I guess as the old saying goes "you get what you pay for" applies here. The rooms are lovely, newly refurbished and very spacious.
The resort is a dud. Come here to rest, sleep or visit other places. There are virtually no amenities to speak of....but I'm not going to go into great detail.
One of the things that is very annoying are the phone charges.
Bring your cellphone....because you do not want to pay for a long distance call from here.
I can understand the .75 directory assistance, however...read your phone card in the room!
There is a long distance surcharge markup of 55%
There is a $2.95 operator assistance surcharge.
and there is a .55 connection fee with a .55 per-minute charge plus 6% tax.
All can be avoided by using your cell, but if someone else is using it, have patience.....do not use your room phone.
I truly like HHI (now that I'm used to the darkness, hidden malls and the poor signage) and will comeback next year. I'm just not staying here!


----------



## davewasbaloo (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you for this thread. It was of great interest to me because of how many timeshares (Disney, MVCI, Hilton etc. are on the island) and confirmed my hypothesis that it is not for us.

Thanks.


----------



## chunkygal (Oct 12, 2011)

What I like about people who don't "get" Hilton Head...more for me! And you can have anywhere there is snow.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Palmetto Bugs are what your dentist was talking about*



NboroGirl said:


> ....,. But Heritage Club had what my brother said were cockroaches scurrying all around the pool area, including *on *the chaise lounges.    (My brother lives in VA so I figured he'd know, but my dentist, who goes to HHI almost every year and stayed at Heritage Club, called them something else - I forget what, but not roaches - and said they are bigger than cockroaches).
> 
> I would have loved to skip a golf day and rent a bike and gone biking... maybe next time if we go back.
> 
> My husband said he liked Myrtle Beach better because he didn't like all the trees with the Spanish moss.  He said it made it seem gloomy.  I thought the trees were nice.



One of my favorite things in Hilton Head is the bike trails all over the island.  We rent bikes for the week and bike every day.  The enjoyable part is all the trees with the Spanish moss.  Biking on the beach at low tide is also a blast.


----------



## CapriciousC (Oct 13, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> [*]Bugs. Every night at dusk small insects would come out and BITE. These were not easy to see and were rather irritating. I know other places have these also but they were especially bad in HHI. One night in Harbour Town it was horrible. Perhaps it was also the time of year.



Sadly, there are some sort of irritating bugs present about 7 or 8 months of the year.  Even when it feels cool outside, the gnats are still out.  The bug stuff that works for mosquitos doesn't work for the gnats.  There is a locally produced product called No Natz (sp?) that works wonderfully.  Here in Savannah they sell it at the ACE Hardware store - I've never looked for it in Hilton Head.


----------



## CapriciousC (Oct 13, 2011)

NboroGirl said:


> My husband said he liked Myrtle Beach better because he didn't like all the trees with the Spanish moss.  He said it made it seem gloomy.  I thought the trees were nice.  We both would like to return, for a full week though, and see the rest of the island.



Early in the morning when it's foggy and the sun's not completely up, I can see his point about the moss making things gloomy.  There are mornings when my backyard looks like a scene for a horror movie


----------

